# HCG and California Law



## Dr. Nick (Apr 29, 2011)

I recently discovered that hcg is a scheduled substance in California. I planned on doing some research with hcg and order my supply from a research supply warehouse that sells hcg in powder form. Since I am new to the research community and wish to avoid persecution in the worst case scenario, I am wondering if there are any legal tips for ordering and receiving said research chemicals by mail. How might I best prepare for that worst case scenario since I am not a registered and documented research practitioner? Thanks


----------

